# 62 massey power steering leak



## 62massey (Sep 2, 2017)

My first tractor but I have worked on cars all my life. Here's the situation. Power steering fluid is coming up the steering shaft and leaking out. I haven't taken it apart yet but my thoughts are that there must be a seal on that shaft that's worn out. Is it like the drive shaft seal in an automatic tranny. Can it be replaced by removing the steering wheel or is it down lower? TIA MIKE


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

This is a fairly common problem, due to wear. There is a seal at the bottom of the steering column that needs to be replaced, but guys have developed modifications to prevent it from happening again. 

Do an internet search for: *THE FIX--MF 135 AND MF 204 Power steering leaks from top of column ...*


----------



## 62massey (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks that helped


----------

